# novorapid flexpen 300 safe use.



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

hey guys, my novorapid flexpens arrived this morning, im pretty sure i know how to use them, but being my 1st time using insulin i do not want to take a risk and would like experienced users to tell me if what im doing is right.

it seems pretty straight forward but better to be safe with this stuff.

the pen contains 300iu over 3ml. you pull the pen cap off to reveal the solution and threaded end to screw the needle to.

the opposite end of the pen has a srew dial,

i take it the numbers on the screw dial are in 1iu increments? so 4 clicks is 4iu, then inject by pressing the screw dial back down to where it started, so its back to '0iu' again, ready for next time? is this right?

thanks in advance :thumbup1:


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Dial it down to 4 and you are gtg ... is this gonna be your fkin Journal mate ?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

ye mate, im going to start one either tonight or tomorrow. been off gear over 3 months now, got my diet spot on, been on GHRP-6 a week, and starting slin and my new course on monday, so will be good to see before and after pics of the 6 week cycle using slin and ghrp aswell. cycle will be 1ml of a prop/NPP mix EOD, so nothing special or highly doesed as i want to see what effect the slin has


----------



## BigBalls (Aug 13, 2010)

go on son.......looking forward to seeing the results mate..


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Is you protocol something like this

Pwo --- jab -----10 min wait ----- protien +5 or 10 g carbs ? Per iu

Hour later

High protien + carb meal ---+ any fats with this meal I have heard mix stories

When is the next meal and what would that consist of ?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

well all ive been told so far is take my slin 4iu twice a day, once with meal 2 or 3, and once post WO, i'll be taking my GHRP at the gym as soon as WO finished, 20 min later at home i'll have my PWO shake, then start cooking my meal, amking sure to have at least 10g carbs per IU, also having creatine/glutamine/malodextrin in the PWO shake, and after my meal 2 slin shot, just being safe with the malodextrin, and ive read that creatine and glutamine with the insulin is good as it also gets carried into the muscles along with the sugars. not sure how much of that is true and how much is b0llocks but i'll find out soon enough 

**increasing slin dosage as i see fit, untill a maximum dose of about 8iu twice a day, also making sure i up the carbs accordingly


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

BigBalls said:


> go on son.......looking forward to seeing the results mate..


cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

ok, just read a massive thread where Kingprop gave a LOT of good slin use advice, but its confused me even more now, about timing etc, when do i take my PWO shot, i dont want to stop my natty production, so i'll take my shake, natty production gets going, then an hour PWO have my 4iu, then eat immediatly, low/moderate GI carbs, at least 10g/iu.

does this seem right?

also my meal 2 shot, do i have a shake with carbs about an hour before meal 2, so natty slin is released? then shot followed by meal 2?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

sorry i cant help, but whats GHRP? :innocent:


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

lol seach it up mate sh!tloads about it on here, its growth hormone releasing peptide, poor mans GH lol


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

fcuk sake cant believe i started and ended that reply with 'lol' [email protected]


----------



## don1 (Jul 9, 2009)

i was going to give slin a go until i read this,

Please read carefully!!!!!

Insulin is the most anabolic hormone you can take. On the other hand its also one of the most dangerous for two reasons availability and ignorance. I will be the first to tell you that every time I have been hypoglycemic (when blood sugar drops to dangerous levels) its has been as a result of something I did wrong. Used responsibility and with respect for the potential sides it is quite safe and extremely effective. That being said we'll start off with what you are going to need.

Equipment:

There are several types of insulin out there but for our purposes we are only interested in two. The first being my favorite Humulin R and the other being a bit newer to the body building community Humalog.

Humulin R is the most widely used and time tested insulin in our ****nal. It has a max duration of 4hrs and its peak can been seen around 2hrs after injection. This becomes particularly important when planning out you meals for the day so keep the timetables in mind.

Humalog is a bit newer but some feel just as effective and a bit safer. Humalog has a max duration of 2hrs and its peak can be seen around 1hr after injection. When selecting to use one or the other keep in mind your schedule, meals, and physical activity for the day as it will all play a role. One other point that needs mentioning is that Humulin R is available over the counter at pretty much every pharmacy in the country for about $25 for 10ml (which will last you a very long time) and Humalog is available only through a prescription or over the black market for a price about double that of Humulin R. When approaching a pharmacist keep in mind that its a lot more convincing if you buy the needles at the same time you get the insulin. This way they are less likely to refuse to sell it to you which they have been known to do from time to time. If this should happen just continue on to the next pharmacy and despite what they tell you "you dont need a prescription" it might be their store policy to see one but legally it is not required and if you make enough of a fuss you will get what you need.

The next thing you will need is the actual needles for injection. These are not the same type that you would use for anabolics or other androgens. The type of needles you will need are U100 insulin needles. That is exactly what you need to say when are trying to buy them. A box of 100 will usually run about $15-$25 and again will last you quite a while.

NOTE: Be fore warned now, using a syringe labeled with cc/ml or anything other than u100 is potentially fatal. The difference between the amount of insulin used for our purpose and that which will kill you is less than 1/2 a cc.

The next two things I think you will need and I highly recommend having on you is a wrist watch with a chronograph (stopwatch) and glucose tabs and/or a can of soda. First I'll explain the wrist watch. The stop watch is to be started immediately after the injection and monitored periodically to keep track of what is in your body and how long it is active. This can also be used to determine whether or not you are feeling side effects or simply just nerves from the fear that follows using for the first time. For instance I always use Humulin R which we know has a duration of 4 hours and a peak at 2 hours. This means that the greatest effects will be felt somewhere between 1-1/2 to 2 hours after injection and then they will steadily lessen till it is no longer active 4 hours after injection. When you use a stopwatch you have an accurate record of when you felt the effects which will become more important as you get more experienced using insulin. The glucose tabs are your safety net. If you are feeling hypo (hypoglycemic) these tabs will return your blood sugar levels to a safe range where you can get some food. They are available at all pharmacies for about $1.00. I have also used a soda. Soda is high in simple carbs which act quickly when blood sugar is low and allow you to get to a safe range where you can get some food in you. Now that we've covered all the equipment needed to safely use insulin we'll move on to dosage diet and scheduling.

Dosage diet and scheduling:

Whenever you start insulin its always wise to start at a lower dose and taper up over the first couple of days of use. Insulin is still new in our community and there is a potential for becoming diabetic so don't take chances start small more is not better where insulin is concerned more is simply more fat and more dangerous. This is a schedule I use when just starting insulin:

day1: 5iu's post workout

day2: 6iu's post workout

day3: 7iu's post workout

day4: 8iu's post workout

day5: 9iu's post workout

day6: 10iu's post workout

day7: same as day 6

This concludes week once from here on out this is how I proceed. If I am going to be increasing my dose even further.

day8-10: 10iu's morning, 10iu's post workout

day11-14: 10iu's morning, 10iu's noon, 10iu's post workout

day15 and on: increase post workout dose till I start to feel symptoms of hypoglycemia and then back the dose down accordingly. NOTE: THIS IS ONLY FOR ADVANCED USERS, DON'T EXCEED THE DAY 7 DOSE TILL YOU GET SOME TIME UNDER YOUR BELT. I AM NOT KIDDING YOU WILL DIE!!!

Your diet will depend on the amount of slin you take per injection. The rule is 10 grams of carbs per IU of insulin. Therefore if you take 10iu's at an injection you need 100 grams of carbs. This is a bit overkill the actual figure is about 5-7 grams but its best to stick with the 10 rule while starting out. I feel that the best most accurate way to consume the proper amount of carbs after an injection is through MRP's or other shakes. The amounts of carbs on these are far more accurate than those you will find on the back of a bread bag. My meals are usually layed out like this:

7am: 10iu's insulin, shake

9am: shake

12pm: 10iu's insulin, lunch

2pm: shake

4pm: shake

6pm: workout

7pm: 10iu's insulin, shake, higher in carbs than others

9pm: dinner

11pm: safe for bed

If you'll notice there is a method to the madness above. After taking your first injection if insulin you will need a shake immediately. After this you are good for the next 2 hrs till the insulin peaks. Once you hit the 2hr mark you will need more carbs either another shake or a meal with sufficient carbs. After you have cleared the 4hr mark you will be clear from danger. Now this is all based on using Humulin R. If you are using Humalog you will need to take your first meal after injection and another "1hr" after. Then after the 2hr mark you will be safe. My shakes are made up of 1/2 pack of MetRX (berry) and 2 scoops GNC brand weight gainer (vanilla) and 16oz of whole milk. This shake has a caloric value of about 800 cals and around 50grams of protein and 150+grams of carbs. This is a good meal for those starting out. As you progress though you will want to decrease the carbs and eliminate the fat completely to maximize lean mass gains and minimize water and fat retention but for the purposes of starting out simply taking T3 will offset any fat gained. One thing to keep in mind is that T3 will reduce your sensitivity to insulin allowing you to take a higher dose but again save this till you get some more time in.

Side effects and procedures:

After injection and starting your stopwatch your first task is to get some carbs in. Next the first sides you will feel is tired. This is normal and is to be expected. You will usually feel this somewhere between 15-30 minutes after your injection. The key here is not to sleep, if you sleep you wont feel further more dangerous sides and therefore you wont be able to save your ass. The next thing you need to do is have another meal/shake at the 2hr mark. If you miss this just get it in as soon as possible. If you delay long enough you will start to feel hypo around 3 to 3-1/2 hours after injection. When this happens you will feel a sort of numbness that I can only relate to ephedrine. After this you will start to get some shakes in your hands followed by a cold sweat. Once you get to this point you are full blown hypo, the next thing that will follow will be a bit of tunnel vision and this is as far as I've been after this its all textbook I imagine coma will follow shortly after passing out. When you get the symptoms listed above don't hesitate. Get some soda/glucose tabs followed by a meal or shake. One other fact I neglected to mention is that a mix of carbs is necessary when consuming a meal. Simple carbs are used to quickly and complex don't kick in fast enough. A good mix is the way to go


----------



## aseeby19 (May 3, 2010)

Here is safe protocol from another forum

Jab Pwo

Wait 12 min

10 g creatine,glutamine,bcaa,protien and 10 g carb per iu

Drink half and drink the other half 30 min later

Half hour later carb + pro meal

2 hour later carb + pro meal

Novaripd is only active in your body for 3-5 hors so for next meals you can stick with fats and pro meal to make sure you don't put extra fat on

This looks good to me


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

looks good mate


----------



## Chemical_doc (Mar 21, 2009)

jjmac said:


> hey guys, my novorapid flexpens arrived this morning, im pretty sure i know how to use them, but being my 1st time using insulin i do not want to take a risk and would like experienced users to tell me if what im doing is right.
> 
> it seems pretty straight forward but better to be safe with this stuff.
> 
> ...


Using the type of needles for this pen can you inject intramuscular?


----------



## jjmac (Sep 20, 2009)

no mate the needles about as thin as a hair and 8mm long!


----------



## thetong6969 (Nov 23, 2008)

you can get 6mm needles too which i use<type 1 diabetic using this insulin and levimer at evening

your right in 10g carbs for every 1iu injected and also unless you want major pain pluss god knows what else comes with it DO NO EVER INJECT IN THE MUSCLE

now obviously i have to test my sugars and norm before i train they are 10(bit too high)so i can inject say 4-6 before a work out

The only bad thing is the fact you can have a hypo at any time regardless so always wether diabetic or not have glucose tabs at hand you'll soon get to know if sugars are low you'll feel tipsy then completly plastered then probably collapse(only happened once in 8 years to me)

any other info pm me


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

:lol: Naughty naughty


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

LMAO at the user name awesome.

some1 report him to the nhs


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Nov 15, 2014)

is this ok to use, is it fast acting? not sure if its just the pen or pen and 300iu slin

Novorapid Flexpen Solution for injection 100 units/ml, 3 ml pre-filled pen

Buy Novorapid Flexpen Solution for injection 100 units/ml, 3 ml pre-filled pen | 1 | ?8.00 per device


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

HenchPanda91 said:


> is this ok to use, is it fast acting? not sure if its just the pen or pen and 300iu slin
> 
> Novorapid Flexpen Solution for injection 100 units/ml, 3 ml pre-filled pen
> 
> Buy Novorapid Flexpen Solution for injection 100 units/ml, 3 ml pre-filled pen | 1 | ?8.00 per device


whats your question, obviously its the pen with the slin in it lol, no ones selling you an empty pen


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Nov 15, 2014)

Tekken said:


> whats your question, obviously its the pen with the slin in it lol, no ones selling you an empty pen


i just thought it was really cheap, how much do people normally pay for slin?

and is it fast acting slin i.e. peak in 15min im guessing so by the name lol


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

HenchPanda91 said:


> i just thought it was really cheap, how much do people normally pay for slin?
> 
> and is it fast acting slin i.e. peak in 15min im guessing so by the name lol


i dont think ur suppose to post source links on here and i have no idea of the cost of slin in the uk, but yeh novo rapid peaks after 15 mins and again after 1-1.5 hours


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Nov 15, 2014)

thought that was just AAS as i didn't think slin was illegal


----------



## Tekken (Feb 8, 2014)

HenchPanda91 said:


> thought that was just AAS as i didn't think slin was illegal


im not sure tbh mate, slin isnt illegal but i dont know how the rules work in regards to it is all but yes novorapid is what you want


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Nov 15, 2014)

thanks mate


----------



## shadow4509 (Jan 27, 2010)

HenchPanda91 said:


> is this ok to use, is it fast acting? not sure if its just the pen or pen and 300iu slin
> 
> Novorapid Flexpen Solution for injection 100 units/ml, 3 ml pre-filled pen
> 
> Buy Novorapid Flexpen Solution for injection 100 units/ml, 3 ml pre-filled pen | 1 | ?8.00 per device


You can only order off that site if you have a prescription


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Nov 15, 2014)

auntie and nan are diabetic


----------



## Drew1975 (Jan 3, 2012)

HenchPanda91 said:


> auntie and nan are diabetic


 nice no problem then.


----------

